# Are you my mother?



## birdrehabbermichele (Sep 17, 2013)

Remember that book from Dr. Seuss? Anyway, we a flock of 15 hens - Barred Rocks, a Malay, Rhode Island Reds, Aracunas, Americanas, and Black Stars (I think..I'm a chicken newbie and tried to identify them all. They live free range (cooped at night) at our wildlife rehab clinic, and we get them by taking many unwanted chickens.). Our rooster is a Buff Orpington, but we have no Buff Orpington females.

Our Malay (beige/orange with black strips) and one of our Barred Rocks recently became broody, and hatched two chicks. One chick survived and she looks just like her daddy! (the Buff Orp)
It's now a two female parent family, with each hen taking turns to take care of the chick (now a pullet, I'd say). It's very sweet.

Usually with questions of parentage you don't know who the father is. We don't know who the genetic mother is! All our girls lay in the same place. Despite these girls brooding her, who is likely to be her genetic mother? She has the same color as her Buff Orpington daddy, and is about 3 months old. I'll post a pic if you need it. 

Thanks for helping my curiosity!


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

I think it would impossible to tell unless she is exhibiting some sort of distinguishing characteristic that is not evident on any of the other hens. She could have been any of the 15 hen's egg.


----------

